# Strutting already



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Checked my cameras yesterday and had several gobblers strutting for the hens.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

They do that year 'round


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

chuckNduck said:


> They do that year 'round


Mine doing the same in NW ohio, weather has them screwed up, just like geese


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I agree, if you watch turkeys year round they strut all year.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I watched a hen do her best imitation of a strut by displaying her fan. She was being aggressive towards another hen.

They gobble all year too. Obviously, not as much as in the Spring.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Had 5 struters with a small group of hens in the snow on Wed. Very colorful with all those red/white/blue heads against white snow background.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Landed a new property this year that I went and scouted and thankfully birds have been there non stop....dont worry though the week before season opens they will disappear


----------

